# EI dosing and shrimps



## Bliasuk (Aug 12, 2010)

Try using 'Benibachi Growth Enzyme'


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, I have plenty of evidence, actually all I need to disprove the 50% naysayers who know not what they spew


See all those red little guys?
All bred in EI dosed tanks.











So I have no idea why folks toast their shrimp, but............I do know why they do NOT die..........it's definitely not the ferts.

1001 ways to kill shrimp after all


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

How much are you dosing? Problem with small tanks is that it's much easier for things to go bad in terms of water quality, co2, excel?, etc.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> How much are you dosing? Problem with small tanks is that it's much easier for things to go bad in terms of water quality, co2, excel?, etc.


that's why i started up a 90 gallon with a 55 gallon sump for my OEBT's


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

I am trying to dose 1/16 a teaspoon of Kno3, 1/32 of potassium phosphate, and potassium sulfate... I dont dose plantex as there is copper? my co2 is measured by a drop checker... with a bps of 1 its a 10 gal tank. and i am trying to dose macros 2x a week. would that been enough... 

I know some had great success in keeping shrimps with EI dosing... i have just recovered from saving some shrimps from dying off so im just kinda on the cautious side of dosing... but i might slowly start dosing to see how they tolerate...


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

Bliasuk said:


> Try using 'Benibachi Growth Enzyme'


 
i havent heard of this, what does this enzyme do?


----------



## joekidwell (Aug 7, 2011)

I EI dose nine pumps of rootmedic marco three days a week and keep my nitrates around 5 ppm with a weekly 50% water change and my shrimp are fine.


----------



## Bliasuk (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.benibachi.co.uk/cart/growth.html

I bought it for my shrimp but my plants have also flourished! After using this stuff my mosses are vibrant and growing like weeds. Not sure whats in it but it done the trick.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks great info... will slowly try dosing again


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Stone 

I'm going to give this a shot too =)

What I do know is Copper is toxic to invert's so maybe go easy on the trace ?


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Flourish comprehensive has 0.01% copper in it. I would imagine other comprehensive ferts are the same. If you dose by the directions on the bottle, you would be dosing approximately 1/100th of a milliliter of copper in your 10 gallon tank.

I highly doubt this amount of copper would harm shrimp in the least. Did you know shrimp use copper for blood circulation in the same way that humans use iron/hemoglobin? They need a small amount of copper, but large amounts are toxic.

So much misinformation out there about copper and shrimp...


----------

